# teilbar oder nicht teilbar



## MarioNetz (8. Apr 2004)

Tachschen,
Ich möchte erreichen, dass je nachdem ob eine Zahl teilbar ist das eine oder das andere passiert


```
if (Integer.parseInt(getParameter("sjahr"))/4 != false){
            // das eine
        }
            else{
            // das andere

        }
```
aber so klappts nicht...

Gruß
MarioNetz


----------



## Beni (8. Apr 2004)

Du kannst einen Modulo benutzen:

```
if (Integer.parseInt(getParameter("sjahr")) % 4 == 0 ){
  // teilbar
}
else{
  // nicht  teilbar
}
```

mfg Beni


----------



## bygones (8. Apr 2004)

weil dir das teilen ein int liefert und das kannst du nicht mit einem boolean vergleichen.
Wenn du wissen willst, ob etwas teilbar ist, verwende den Modulo Operator:


```
if (Integer.parseInt(getParameter("sjahr")) % 4 == 0){ 
  // ist ein schaltjahr
}
```

Wenn es ums Schaltjahr geht kannst du auch den GregorianCalendar nehmen ( http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/GregorianCalendar.html ) der hat ne Methode isLeapYear() ?!


----------

